# Noreve web site?



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been trying to get into the Noreve web site, and none of the covers are showing up....  I'll take that as a sign that I'm not supposed to order a new cover.....at least not tonight


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Odd--it's doing fine for me--although I suppose it might be working from cached data. Here's the direct link to the Kindle 2 cover:

http://www.noreve.com/category/Ebook_Amazon/product/Housse_cuir_Amazon_Kindle_2_-_Kindle_International_Tradition.html

(just in case you change your mind about shopping tonight!)


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

working fine for me.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> working fine for me.


Ditto.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Must have been a glitch for me...I got in today....didn't order anything...still pondering


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

probably was down temporarily.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Volcano ash in the web site?  

Cynthia at Noreve tried to sell me a white "available for immediate shipping" a couple of days ago.  Hasn't anyone told her?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I got an email this a.m. from Noreve, saying there would be delays in shipping due to the volcano problem...


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Nuts!  Mine was due to arrive by next week.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got my black one today, it was delayed several days in Europe due to the problems over there with the volcanic ash.  My sandy vintage is making its way through Europe as we speak.  I had to laugh though, according to the UPS website after arriving in the US, my cover went from Newark, NJ to TN, back to Newark to Philadelphia and finally to my town. The black cover is great, so light and soft.  The quality is wonderful.  Can't wait to see my sandy vintage.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

dablab said:


> The black cover is great, so light and soft. The quality is wonderful. Can't wait to see my sandy vintage.


Don't you just LOVE it It seems to get better with every day that I own it. Someone on here said... I MUST agree... that this must be MY cover because I'm not even interested in anything else. I did order another one though... in a pretty color (pink) earlier in the week. Who knows why.

♥ my Kindle!!! ♥ my Noreve!!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Me too...this will be THE cover for me! The only way I'll change is if I get another color!!!


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea, I really like my oberon but I love the sleekness of the Noreve cover.  It feels so good in my hands and the rail system just can't be beat!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

That's what I love about the Noreve...the rail system...and the soft leather...and the sleekness...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered a red one.  Now, why do I want a black one after reading about it! SMH


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The red looks really nice!  Please post a picture when yours arrives.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

mrskb said:


> Me too...this will be THE cover for me! The only way I'll change is if I get another color!!!


For sure! We can take happiness in knowing we'll never go past nineteen Noreve covers. 

Btw did you pick a color yet?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

they've told me my baby blue ships on Monday.  Anyone know how quick they get here from ship date over there?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine arrived a week after they shipped.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> The red looks really nice! Please post a picture when yours arrives.


Will do. I'm excited to see it...


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> they've told me my baby blue ships on Monday. Anyone know how quick they get here from ship date over there?


I think mine shipped on a Friday and arrived here in Houston on Monday. I was really surprised at how quickly it got here but being in a major routing city does help. My co-worker ordered hers the night before I ordered mine and hers arrived on Tuesday. Is this where you say "ours is not to reason why..."?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL  Well, I've already waited over 2 weeks, so what's another week?  Delayed gratification and all.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Oops!  My bad!!!  That was for a black one which is immediate ship.  I think my pink one will take close to a month to arrive.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

well, it's getting it to ship is the issue for the colored ones.  I would (like to) think that the actual shipping time, regardless of color, would be the same?

WAIT!  Just got the shipping info from them...it will be DELIVERED on Monday!  French-to-English misunderstanding!  YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

:: does happy dance ::


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

waiting on mine,. just ordered one


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

don't stop breathing.  LOL


----------

